
Vitaly Borker of DecorMyEyes Pleads Guilty - raju
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/13/business/13borker.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
raju
Some background HN discussion links

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1946085>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1977048>

